# Homepod et titres aimés



## pcnum (5 Novembre 2019)

Bsr
J'ai l'Homepod lorsque je dis j'aime à siri et à l'homepod
est ce qu'il est bien enregistré comme un titre aimé ?
Car dans l'année passée je ne le voyais pas dans ma liste des titres aimés

merci


----------



## franky37 (6 Novembre 2019)

A l'origine le morceau est dans votre bibliothèque ou non ?


----------



## iBaby (13 Novembre 2019)

Il n’y a pas, à ma connaissance, de liste des titres likés, aimés, bisoutés. 

Ça ne fait qu’affiner les sélections et suggestions. « Aimez ce titre, vous entendrez plus de titres comme celui-ci. »

Pour ajouter un titre, un album ou une playlist, on peut dire à Siri, en cours de diffusion : ajoute ce morceau... à ma bibliothèque. »

Ne pas confondre aimer et ajouter.


----------



## ABRIBUS98 (18 Novembre 2019)

Peut être un début de solution >> tu peux créer une playlist intelligente sur Apple Music sur ton mac, en affinant inclure les titres aimés. Après, à voir si ça inclut également les titres aimés non ajoutés...


----------



## henriDo (9 Décembre 2019)

La fonction "j'aime" sert à Apple Music pour lui permettre d'affiner ses propositions de morceaux / albums ou genre.
Mais il n'existe pas de playlist "j'aime".

Il existe une playlist "Mix préférée" qui liste les morceaux que vous écoutez le plus. Elle est mise à jour tous les mardis.

Le plus simple est de créer une playlist "mes favoris" et lorsque vous aimez un morceau dites :
" Dis Siri, Ajoute ce morceau à la playlist mes favoris"

Cette playlist contiendra les morceaux que vous aimez, pour la jouer dites :
" Dis Siri, joue la playlist mes favoris"

Enfin il est possible de créer une liste intelligente sur Mac (uniquement), elle sera disponible sur iOS / iPadOS et HomePod.

Pour ce faire dans le menu fichier > Créer une playlist intelligente 

Dans la section caractéristique sélectionnez "coup de coeur" puis "est" et en "Aimée"... mais sur Music (macOS Catalina) mes playlist intelligentes ne fonctionnent plus... 






Bonne écoute.


----------

